# Trinity River



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

Have any of you put on the river under the highway 21 bridge between Midway and Crockett? If you have, any luck with the white bass? Thanks.


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

*Trinity White Bass*

Most of the good reports on "The Run" have come from the Hwy 19 area so far this season. My wife and I limited last week before the cold snap. I haven't tried the Midway area this season due to the lack of flow coming down the river from the metroplex. At the current river stage you won't be able to get into any of the creeks in the Midway area. We need some good rainfall up in the Metroplex before I'll make the trip. If you decide to give the main river a try up there, please post your results. That is my favorite area for the white bass run. One good report and I'm there! Search the recent posts there has been some very good info concerning Trinity River Run.

Good Luck


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Ramp*

So, have you ever used the ramp there at the highway 21 bridge?


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

I've used it many times. Check the river stage before going. If the river has fallen significantly the ramp will be silted up and unusable unless you have a 4X4. 
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/uv/?site_no=08065350&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

I've never put on there, just talked to some folks who had??? I know I'm asking a bunch of questions, but, I'm very interested in making a run over there, is the 8 foot gauge level plenty of water to get on? I have a bay boat, but am working on a deal to reacquire my Dad's old 15 foot trotline boat???


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't mind the questions at all. Especially if you plan to do some scouting and post a report....LOL. The Eight foot mark at the crockett station is more or less about normal. I usually don't go up to Midway unless that station is > 15 feet because I like to fish the small creeks and that's what it takes for them to have navigable water (in my opinion). It's been quite a few years since I've fished that part of the river at normal level. My memory is that there are a couple of shoals that you could hit if the river is not up. Not sure how big of a bay boat you own. I have a 17 foot aluminum basstracker. That boat is pretty much in line with that type of fishing. If you are worried about launching issues or the possibility of hitting a shoal with a big boat the closer you get to Hwy 19 the better off you'll be. The water is 30+ foot deep down that way and very good ramps at hwy 19 and bethy creek.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

csmcg said:


> I don't mind the questions at all. Especially if you plan to do some scouting and post a report....LOL. The Eight foot mark at the crockett station is more or less about normal. I usually don't go up to Midway unless that station is > 15 feet because I like to fish the small creeks and that's what it takes for them to have navigable water (in my opinion). It's been quite a few years since I've fished that part of the river at normal level. My memory is that there are a couple of shoals that you could hit if the river is not up. Not sure how big of a bay boat you own. I have a 17 foot aluminum basstracker. That boat is pretty much in line with that type of fishing. If you are worried about launching issues or the possibility of hitting a shoal with a big boat the closer you get to Hwy 19 the better off you'll be. The water is 30+ foot deep down that way and very good ramps at hwy 19 and bethy creek.


+1 I would not run a bay boat in the Hwy 19 area when the Crockett station shows 8' of water. That is about the low & green level for the river. No use in me repeating CSMCG, but he is right.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

A low river is the best time to put out a 14 ft. with a 20hp on it. Bring a map or a piece of paper and mark the deep sandbars and rock shoals, when the time comes this is where the catfish will be feeding and breeding. Remember, sandbass have no choice but to follow mother natures call and go up stream this time of year. And water condition dictates if the sandbass will be biting ( muddy water makes them sick or the feeding cycle is low ect.) And the water being low means more fish consentrated in a smaller area of water for better success. I used to find holes where they wouldn't bite a live minnow but they were so thick you could snag all you wanted (snagging intentionally is illegal) by just reeling in your bait, go figure. So if you have time go fishing if the water is in good shape not if it's high or low. Just some more of my nonsence.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Hwy 21*

I may have to come down with whitebass fever or something and give it a try??? I'm trying to get my Dad's old trotline boat back, it would be perfect!!! I'm interested in the catfish and gar as well. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

ras308 said:


> I may have to come down with whitebass fever or something and give it a try??? I'm trying to get my Dad's old trotline boat back, it would be perfect!!! I'm interested in the catfish and gar as well. Thanks for the info!!!


This is what I use in the creeks and the river only, and it suits me fine.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

csmcg said:


> Most of the good reports on "The Run" have come from the Hwy 19 area so far this season. My wife and I limited last week before the cold snap. I haven't tried the Midway area this season due to the lack of flow coming down the river from the metroplex. At the current river stage you won't be able to get into any of the creeks in the Midway area. We need some good rainfall up in the Metroplex before I'll make the trip. If you decide to give the main river a try up there, please post your results. That is my favorite area for the white bass run. One good report and I'm there! Search the recent posts there has been some very good info concerning Trinity River Run.
> 
> Good Luck


The last time I was at the Highway 19 bridge ramp there was a lot of broken window glass and I was wondering about the vandalism at the ramp.I usually put in at Deep River Plantation since I have a lot there.I am leary about any boat ramp now.What a shame.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That glass has been there several weeks at least...not necessarily vandelism, but could be. I haven't had any trouble at that ramp..at least not yet.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

railman said:


> The last time I was at the Highway 19 bridge ramp there was a lot of broken window glass and I was wondering about the vandalism at the ramp.I usually put in at Deep River Plantation since I have a lot there.I am leary about any boat ramp now.What a shame.


I bought a lot there myself, just to have a ramp to use! That may show the extent of my addiction! LOL


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

After all of this talk about the Midway Area I decided to give it a try yesterday. I normally only fish that area when the River is high and there is water in the creeks. After yesterday's trip I'm reminded why I have that protocol. I fished some holes that have produced in year's past but had very little luck. For my efforts I ended up with 8 fish (although they were some very hefty river sows). There was one other boat out, a party of two. They only had 5 fish between them. Talked to a local up there that was not fishing at the time. He told me local fishing has been very spotty so far. Need some rain up North! Anybody fish Bedias yet this year? Last time I talked to Pete they still weren't catching anything, but that was a while back. Don, have you tried Nelson yet?

Craig


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> This is what I use in the creeks and the river only, and it suits me fine.


 Man's boat there,,, Don you're boarderline bragging.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah and it worked great for us Monday, except that I am still working the kinks out of my old arthritic knees. My arm is sore from casting and reeling in white bass too.
BTW, what is this emoticon anyway?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> Yeah and it worked great for us Monday, except that I am still working the kinks out of my old arthritic knees. My arm is sore from casting and reeling in white bass too.
> BTW, what is this emoticon anyway?


 No net shrimping area, underwater structure! Sounds good.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes it does, sounds like a flounder hole to me. Not only are my joints getting bad, my eyesight is not much better, lol.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> Yeah and it worked great for us Monday, except that I am still working the kinks out of my old arthritic knees. My arm is sore from casting and reeling in white bass too.
> BTW, what is this emoticon anyway?


Shadslinger- That's the new reef emblem, check out the bluewater forum and click at top of page :ac550: for info on what's happening due to 2Coolers pooling thier $$$-Mike


----------

